# 16 Bluegill caught



## Holmz (May 3, 2007)

Caught 16 nice sized bluegill at my pond using mainly a smaller sized Rooster Tail spinner. Anyone have any good recipes for bluegill? I might go again tommorow morning at sunrise if it warms up. Also, i have pics here


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

check out the recipe area.


----------

